# *** لماذا نتزوج؟ ***



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

**** لماذا نتزوج؟ ****​*





لماذا نتزوج؟​


قالوا عن الزواج:​

1- مؤسسة فاشلة صنعها الإنسان 

2- قيد يعيق حرية الإنسان وتمتعه ولا داعي للدخول فيه 

3- مغامرة مشتركة بين اثنين تحتوى على اختيار طرق مختلفة بعضها جيد وبعضها صعب ومتعب 


وقال آخرون :​


1- مغامرة جميلة يشترك فيها اثنان يعملان معاَ ليصبحا كياناَ واحداَ مع احتفاظها بشخصيتهما المتميزة في نفس الوقت

2- أقوى و أرقى شركة أسسها الله على الأرض

3- واحدة من أعظم مدارس الله التعليمية حيث فيها يتم تنقية كل من الزوجين وتشكليهما بالصورة الكاملة 

4- عهد أمانة سامي المقام يقطعه رجل وامرأة أمام الله الذي يحفظه ثابتا مدى الأيام 

5- فرصة خدمه فريدة يستعمل فيها الله شخصاَ ليقف بجوار شخصا آخر ليساعده بصورة متميزة لا يمكن لشخص آخر أن يساعده بها حتى يوصله لحاله الإشباع والتميز التي أرادها له الله 


أفكار خاطئة عن الزواج:​

بالرغم من أن الزواج حلم كل شاب وشابة في مرحلة الشباب وليلة الزفاف يعتبرها الجميع ليله العمر في حياة الإنسان ، ولكن كثيراَ ما يسيطر على الشباب أفكار وأهداف خاطئة عن الزواج يستقونها من المفاهيم الاجتماعية الخاطئة أو من بعض وسائل الإعلام المشوهة

ومنها : ​

1- الزواج هو وسيلة هروب من البيت حيث المشاكل لا تنتهي بين الوالدين أو الوالدين والأولاد ولا سيما عندما يصلوا إلى مرحلة المراهقة 

2- الشعور القاتل بالوحدة والرغبة في التخلص من حياة العزوبية بأي طريقة 

3- الرغبة تكوين كيان اجتماعي يشبع كبرياء الإنسان أمام الأهل والمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه

4- تحقيق مصالح شخصية أنانية عن طريق الارتباط بشريك حياة يتوفر لديه الغنى أو المركز أو العائلة

5- إيجاد قيمه وتقدير ذاتي للتعويض عن مشاعر صغر النفس الموجودة في الشخص نتيجة العائلة أو المجتمع بالمفاهيم الخاطئة للرجولة أو الأنوثة

6- الإشباع الشهواني الجسدي نتيجة الانجذاب العاطفي لشخص معين بطريقة يصعب علية السيطرة عليها 


نتائج المفاهيم الخاطئة:​

أن انتشار الأفكار والمفاهيم الخاطئة عن الزواج تسبب في انتشار حالات الفشل والانهيار في الحياة الزوجية وفتح الباب أمام إبليس عدو الإنسان أن يدخل بكل قوته فكره لتدمير الحياة الزوجية وإقناع الكثيرين بالتحول عن مفاهيم الزواج الصحيحة إلى بدائل مدمرة تجنى البشرية ثمارها على مدى الأيام

ومن هذه الأفكار :​

1- تعظيم شأن حياة العزوبية وتمجيد قيام الإنسان بقهر احتياجاته الجسدية الطبيعية بدون سبب صحيح ووضح ، مما تسبب في وضع أحمال عظيمة على الكثيرين الذين لم يستطيعوا احتمالها مما قادهم إلى الانزلاق في سقطات مدمرة لحياتهم وهذا ما حذر منه القديس بولس الرسول في (تيموثاوس الأولى 4 : 1- 3) "و لكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان ... مانعين عن الزواج"

2- الحياة المشتركة كأزواج ولكن بدون الدخول في رباط الزوجية الكامل كما رتبة الله وكما سوف نرى ذلك تفصيلياً فيما بعد، وذلك بدعوى الاحتفاظ بالحرية الشخصية وعدم وضع قيود ملزمة على الإنسان مدى الحياة وهكذا تحول الزواج إلى ما يمكن أن تسمية زنا مقنع وانطبق عليهم قول الكتاب في ( رومية 1: 28 –32) "كما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق مملؤين من كل أثم وزنا"

3- إشباع الغرائز الجسدية الجنسية بالطرق الشاذة والتمرد على كل ما هو طبيعي بحسب خليقة الله وترتيبه كالخالق العظيم وبذلك انطبق عليهم القول فيه ( رومية 1: 25- 27) "الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب ...لان أناتهم استبدلن الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة وكذلك الذكور تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي اشتعلوا بشهوتهم بعضهم البعض فاعلين الفحشاء ...قائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم الحق 

والموضوع له باقية ...

منقول
​*


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

​*المفاهيم الصحيحة للزواج​*

*نتيجة كل ما رأينا سابقا حاول الكثير من رجال المجتمع وضع ضوابط وأساليب كثيرة للحفاظ على الكيان الزوجي واستمراره بطريقة صحيحة ولكن كانت النتيجة (لم ينجح أحد) ....لماذا ؟

لان الزواج ليس هو مؤسسة بشرية صنعها و ابتداعها الإنسان بل هو اقدم و أرقى كيان تأسس على الأرض والذي خطط له وصححه الله نفسه . لذلك وحتى يسير هذا الكيان في الطريق الصحيح وهذا ما كتبة قديما (إشعياء النبي في إشعياء 8 - 20)" إلى الشريعة والى الشهادة أن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فجر "

*​*
**ا) التصحيح الإلهي للزواج :*


*عندما تقرأ قصة الخليقة في سفر التكوين . الإصحاح الأول تقرأ فى عدد (27) القول

" فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و أنثى خلقهم باركهم الله و قال لهم أثموا و اكثروا و املاوا الأرض و أخضعوها

ثم نرى كيف تحقق ذلك فى الإصحاح الثاني حيث تم أول حفل زفاف داخل الجنة. فبعد أن خلق الله آدم ووضعه في الجنة ليعملها وليحفظها قال الله

" ليس جيداَ أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معيناَ نظيره " وهنا نجد أن البادئ هو الله فى فكرة إيجاد شريك للحياة وليس الإنسان .


وهكذا بعد أن شعر آدم بهذا الاحتياج عملياَ أوقع الرب نوما عميقا عليه ثم اخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وبناها امرأة أحضرها إلى الدم زوجة . وهكذا تأسس أول بيت زوجي على الأرض وهتف آدم "هذه ألان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمى هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من المرء أخذت" ثم يضع الله القاعدة الأساسية للزواج مدى الأيام قائلا "لذلك يترك الرجل آباه و أمه و يلتصق بامرأته و يكونان جسدا واحدا"

*​*
**ب) تقدير الله للحياة الزوجية: *


*عندما نتصفح الكتاب المقدس نرى تقدير الله الواضح للحياة الزوجية من بداية الكتاب وحتى نهايته وبعض هذه الأقوال الآتي: العهد القديم في سفر التكوين (1: 27 ، 28) ويؤكد الرب يسوع نفس الكلام فى (متى 19 : 4- 6) بالقول " أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهم ذكر وأنثى ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (أمثال 18: 22) يكتب سليمان الحكيم 

" من يجد زوجة يجد خيراَ وينال رضى من الرب" ثم يكتب سفراَ كاملاَ هو سفر نشيد الإنشاد ليصور لنا أسمى علاقة بين الله والإنسان مشبهه بعلاقة العريس بعروسه (ملاحي 2: 14- 16) يختم العهد القديم بهذا القول " الرب هو شاهد بينك وبين امرأة شبابك" العهد الجديد (يوحنا 2 : 1- 11) يبدأ الرب يسوع أول معجزاته في حفلة عرس فى بلدة قانا الجليل حيث دعي هو وتلاميذه (أفسس 5 : 23 - 33) يكتب بولس الرسول عن العلاقة بين الرجل وزوجته مشبهاَ إياها بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة قائلاً:

" كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن . آيها الرجال احبوا نسائكم كما احب المسيح الكنيسة" (العبرانيين 13 :4) تختم هذه الرسالة التعليمية بهذا التحريض " ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (الرؤيا 19: 1 – 9)

يختم الكتاب المقدس كله بهذا المشهد العظيم مشهد فرح المسيح بكنيسته مشبهاَ بعرس الزفاف حيث نجد القول "عرس الخروف قد جاء وامرأته قد هيئات نفسها .......... طوبى للمدعوين لعشاء عرس الخروف" 


*​*
**ج - الأهداف التي من أجلها صمم الله الحياة الزوجية :*


*إن كان هذا هو تصميم الله للزواج وتقديره العظيم له ، فما هو الهدف الأساسي من وراء ذلك؟

بكل تأكيد إن أعمال الله كلها بحكمة صنعها.

*​*
**لذلك دعونا نستعرض معاً بعض الأهداف الأساسية من وراء التصميم الرائع:*
*1-


نقل صورة الله عملياً على الأرض: كما قرأنا في التكوين 1 : 26 – 27) " و قال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا... فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و أنثى خلقهم" وهكذا نفهم أن الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه ذكراً وأنثى يرتبطا معاً في فيستطيعا معاً أن يعكسا صورة الله الأدبية على الأرض بصورة صحيحة. فنرى المحبة الصادقة العميقة التي تربط اثنين ليكونا جسداً واحداً في توافق وانسجام حقيقي يمكن أن يكون تجسيداً عظيماً لحقيقة عظيمة وهي ارتباط المسيح بالكنيسة.


ومن الجهة الأخرى إذا أعطى الله أولاداً لهذين الزوجين نرى كيف تتفجر مشاعر الأبوة والأمومة الصادقة الحانية التي تعكس صورة أبونا المحب من جهتنا الذي نقرأ عنه في (التثنية 1 : 31) "... كيف حملك الرب إلهك كما يحمل الإنسان ابنه في كل الطريق التي سلكتموها حتى جئتم إلى هذا المكان و في البرية حيث رأيت كيف حملك الرب إلهك كما يحمل الإنسان ابنه في كل الطريق" ، (إشعياء 66 : 13) "إنسان تعزيه أمه هكذا أعزيكم انا و في أورشليم تعزون" وهذا يأتي بنا لسؤال هام !! ما هي الصورة التي ننقلها عن الله؟.؟ هل هي صورة صحيحة تعظمه وتمجده؟؟ أم هي صورة مشوهه تترك بصماتها المؤلمة والمحزنة فيمن يحيطون بنا وخاصة أولادنا؟؟

2- مساعدة بعضنا البعض لتسديد الاحتياجات الأساسية: لقد خلق الله الإنسان كائناً مركباً من روح ونفس وجسد ولهذه المكونات الثلاث احتياجات أساسية لا يمكن تسديدها منفرداً لذلك صار القول: "ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده" ثم يُذكر عن آدم "وأما لنفسه فلم يجد معيناً نظيره" ثم يكتب بولس الرسول في (كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 11) "غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة و لا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب" كما يذكر سليمان الحكيم في (الجامعة 4 : 9 - 12) "اثنان خير من واحد ...

لانه إن وقع أحدهما يقيمه رفيقه و ويل لمن هو وحده إن وقع إذ ليس ثان ليقيمه أيضا إن اضطجع اثنان يكون لهما دفء أما الواحد فكيف يدفأ و أن غلب أحد على الواحد يقف مقابله الاثنان و الخيط المتلوث لا ينقطع سريعا" فالزوج والزوجة ومعهما الله ثالثهما يضمنان حياة متينة ثابتة مدى الحياة. وهنا يأتي السؤال: 

هل نحن نعمل لمساعدة شريك الحياة في تسديد احتياجاته؟ أم نعمل لتحقيق مصالحنا الشخصية ورغباتنا؟ هل نعيش حياة الخدمة الصحيحة للطرف الآخر أم محاولة السيطرة عليه لحسابنا؟ ألم تلاحظ أن هذا سيقود إلى التعاسة الشخصية وإلى تدمير الحياة الزوجية ونمو أولاد بأفكار مشوهه تقودهم إلى مشاكل شخصية وعائلية في المستقبل؟؟

*​*
**3- استمرارية الجنس البشرى على الأرض:*


*نقرأ في (التكوين 1 : 28) "و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الأرض" وهكذا نرى أن الله رتب الزواج ليكون هو الطريقة الصحيحة لاستمرار الحياة البشرية بالتناسل الطبيعي. وعندما ينشأ أولاد بين والدين يعيشان حياة زوجية صحيحة ناجحة وفي بيت يتوفر فيه الاستقرار الصحيح، سينمو بطريقة صحيحة ناجحة توفر لهما الانطلاق الصحيح في الحياة، كما يتوفر لهم القدوة الصحيحة لحياتهم المستقبلية الشخصية أو الزوجية. ويتحقق القول في (المزمور 78 : 6 - 7) "لكي يعلم الجيل الآخر بنون يولدون فيقومون و يخبرون أبناءهم فيجعلون على الله اعتمادهم و لا ينسون أعمال الله بل يحفظون وصاياه" 
وهنا دعونا نسأل أنفسنا !! هل نحن نربي أولادنا بالطريقة الصحيحة المسددة لاحتياجاتهم الرئيسية أم نعيش لأنفسنا على حساب أولادنا؟ هل نحن قدوة حسنة لأولادنا؟ أم نحن نتسبب في إبعاد أولادنا عنا وهكذا نجبرهم على الهروب من والتفتيش عن بدائل أخرى قد يكون بعضها ضاراً لهم؟؟

*​*
**أخي أختي*


*هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح الذي وضعه الله للزواج دعونا نراجع أنفسنا وحياتنا الزوجية ونرجع للطريق الصحيح فنعطى الله الفرصة ليعيد بناء بيوتنا من جديد فيصير المعوج مستقيما والعراقيب سهلاً ويعلن مجد ويراه كل بشر ... وتصعد من بيوتنا أصوات الترنم والخلاص

منقول*
​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> 1- مؤسسة فاشلة صنعها الإنسان


عجبانى دى اوى ولونى عارفة انها غلط بس حلوة تضحك ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> عجبانى دى اوى ولونى عارفة انها غلط بس حلوة تضحك ​


 
ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى يا ميرنا​


----------



## Mido_28 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أيه الموضوع الممتاز ده ممكن ارفع القبعه للاخ او الاخت ال كتبت الموضوع ده-واضح ان المستوي الثقافي في مصر المتدني لو يوثر في كتير من الناس- هايل و ربنا يبارك


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

mido_28 قال:


> أيه الموضوع الممتاز ده ممكن ارفع القبعه للاخ او الاخت ال كتبت الموضوع ده-واضح ان المستوي الثقافي في مصر المتدني لو يوثر في كتير من الناس- هايل و ربنا يبارك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

هو الموضوع منقول بس عجبنى

ربنا يباركك

على فكره انا اخت​


----------



## Mido_28 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

واو - اخت مصر اتطورت كتير -عموما انا اتفق معاكي في نقاط الموضوع ده كلها تقريبا -و انا احب ان الاخوه و الاخوات يشاركوا بارائهم لان الواحد عايز يعرف الناس بتفكر ازاي وايه الاراء ال زي مابيقولوا الراي السائد - لان للاسف كنت بناقش الموضوع ده مع مجموعه اصدقاء -مش مصريين-و وقفوا كتير قدام السؤال ده -علي فكره انا مقيم بامريكا


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2008)

mido_28 قال:


> واو - اخت مصر اتطورت كتير -عموما انا اتفق معاكي في نقاط الموضوع ده كلها تقريبا -و انا احب ان الاخوه و الاخوات يشاركوا بارائهم لان الواحد عايز يعرف الناس بتفكر ازاي وايه الاراء ال زي مابيقولوا الراي السائد - لان للاسف كنت بناقش الموضوع ده مع مجموعه اصدقاء -مش مصريين-و وقفوا كتير قدام السؤال ده -علي فكره انا مقيم بامريكا


انتا فى ايه معاك متخيل انى المصرين دول عالم جاهلة لا هو صحيح مجتمع مقفول شويتين تلاتة بس برضو مش متدنين زى ما متخيل كدا ​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا عن الزواج 
مشكورة اخت كاندي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> mido_28 قال:
> 
> 
> > أيه الموضوع الممتاز ده ممكن ارفع القبعه للاخ او الاخت ال كتبت الموضوع ده-واضح ان المستوي الثقافي في مصر المتدني لو يوثر في كتير من الناس- هايل و ربنا يبارك


*لا أطمن ما زال المستوى الثقافى فى مصر متدنى فالاخت كاندى ايطاليه تعرف اللغه العربيه وتعيش بالخارج ههههههههههه.
 مع أحترامى لرأيك فى المستوى الثقافى لمصر والمصريين أحب أوضحلك الصوره ففى مصر ما زالت هناك عقول تفكر ..وأعذرنى أذا وجهت نظرك لاسلوب حديثك عن المصريين بهذ ا  الشكل فهو لا يليق وقد تثير غضب الكثيرين وتحياتى لامريكا وللمصرررين المقيمين هناك .
ميرررسى يا كاندى  على الموضوع وسامحينى لمداخلتى .​*


----------

